# theatrical trailers



## davidprestonigou (Jul 18, 2012)

I have for some time been tracking down the ingeniouse composer of a rather complex piece of orchestration. I have heard it only on the trailer from the Scream 3 sound track from the year 2000. It reminds me of Beathoven, however, I can not find it in any of my archives. Please help me quell this obsession. I have included a link to the trailer from the movie...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Sounds more like music made for the movie instead of taken from anywhere else.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Here you go, mate

http://adtunes.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68067


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

After listening to a few tracks from the Scream 3 soundtrack on spotify, I was just about to write that I didn't see any reason why this wouldn't be by the movie's composer, Marco Beltrami.  Seems to be completely within the style of some of those tracks.


----------

